# Who has Turkey tags.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Central Late hunt.

Can't wait going to try it with a bow.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Central region wide tag for me.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

central region wide for myself and a central 1st hunt for a friends wife  took her and my
friend out friday thought she was gonna pass out when she saw the birds were going after for her espically when a couple of the toms lit up about dark.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fillmore Pahvant (A) for me. Heading there friday morning. Watching the weather though,
If it looks good the middle of next week that's when I'll concentrate.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Driving up to Washington/Idaho Panhandle for a couple weeks then back down for the "B' hunt in the La Sal's...hopefully get another of those most beautiful Merriams.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

WY Black Hills (1 bird) and South Dakota prarie tags (2 birds) this weekend and first half of next week. Although I just spoke to someone with the national forest who said there are 4-5 feet of snow in the higher elevations. Luckily, I mostly hunt private land down lower. Maybe SE MT if I tag out early in the Black Hills. Then Chalk Creek 'B' with my 9 year old son. Followed by SW Colorado sometime in May if all works out right.


----------



## PepperMarsh (Apr 6, 2009)

I sent you a PM Birdman.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Central Regionwide tag for me as well. I'll be out there with the masses.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nebo A for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in Oklahoma hunting now, season opened today, still have all 3 tags, but I'm working on it. The weather has been crazy the temp went from a high of 81 to a high of 48, coupled with gale force winds it sure shut down the birds. Oh well, can't control the weather, just have to hunt what you have.

Good luck on your hunts, I'll post up a update in a few days.

Mojo


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Cache B for me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Early Boulder...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Ogden B


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Cache A for me.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I started to pack thing's up a few hour's ago, then shot my bow, and thought OMG
it's here...........I'm actually gett'in a little excited.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

If anybody is interested this is probably the Nebo haven't looked.

I was up highway 89 tuesday and seen turkeys west of 89 before you get to indianola a couple of toms and hens.

On the way but seen some turkeys highway 132 Salt creek canyon road some jakes and about 50 hens or more no toms but i'm sure there are some close.

You would have to get ok to hunt these places i'm sure.

Hope this might help someone.

Heres some pictures of them.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Second Boulders tag, hope PBH does not kill them all!


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Pretty much if you wanted to hunt turks this year you could have. I just have to wait till next month for my hunt. Can't wait, I've got the cabin fever bad.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

boulder second hunt first year after them hope i can figure them out


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Fillmore oak second. DWR called me today 4-15-09 and someone turned in a tag and I was next up.. YEP :shock:


----------

